# Cat covered in oil - what to do?



## rainbow (Oct 24, 2003)

One of my cats disappeared a few days ago. I had been away from home for a week and a friend was feeding them, so I thought that maybe he was feeling a bit miffed about being left. Then I heard him mewing in the neighbour's garage. I got the neighbour to open the garage door and out he came. He was all black. I assume it's oil. It's dried now but he keeps licking and licking at it so he looks bedraggled.

What should I do?


----------



## Newt (Aug 19, 2003)

I wouldn't let him lick at it...might make him sick. If you can't wash if off...shave it off.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Roainbow, Is it drying or still oily "wet". If it doesn't wash out, you may have to shave it off - as Newt suggested. You might have to take your kitty to a groomer or a vet's office in order to get him cleaned up. But don't allow him to lick it off. You do not know what it may have in it. :? 

.......wayne


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's frightening. I would make an Elizabethan collar for the cat if you can't get the oil off immediately, and take him to a groomer or vet. You might be saving his life. I assume it's automotive oil. 










I think coolant is green. It's deadly, of course, so if there's any doubt, you'd have to get him to the vet immediately to have his system cleaned out, and the results would still be in doubt, but in any case, get it off him ASAP. Let us know how you and kitty do, ok?


----------



## rainbow (Oct 24, 2003)

Many thanks to those who were kind enough to respond.

What I have done is basically shampoo as much of the oil as I can get out of the fur. I’ve never bathed a cat before and I was a bit apprehensive about doing it. Sure enough, he didn’t like the water one little bit. He jumped about three feet in the air each time I poured some water over him. He was OK when I put the shampoo on and lathered him though. It was a bit difficult to tell how much I was getting off, as he is a Korat and his fur is quite dark already, plus the dampness of the water made him look darker too. When I first saw him yesterday I hardly recognized him. I thought it was a black cat that sometimes comes round here, but I couldn’t mistake his eyes. Now he looks more like his old self.

He’s definitely feeling better today than he was yesterday. Yesterday he was very listless and drank a lot of water. I reckon he had been licking at the oil for a few days and he hadn’t had anything to eat either, unless he caught a mouse or two, so he had lost a bit of weight too. He hardly ate any of the dry cat food he normally gets, but he was tempted by a bit of fish. Today he’s perkier and eating cat food. Yesterday he ignored his little friend, who he normally plays with constantly, and hung around the house, whereas today he is showing some interest in his pal and has ventured outside for a bit.

All in all, I think he’s on the mend.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That sounds good. I hope he continues to improve. That poor cat has been through the mill, hasn't he? Please continue to let us know how he's doing!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

We are all so glad that your kitty is on the right track, Rainbow. What is his name?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

At the House of Mews, we had a cat brought in that was covered in oil...he was rescued before the neighborhood kids could light him on fire. It was a very upsetting story but he's in a happy home now! 

I'm happy your kitty is doing well and that you found him in time! Poor guy...another reason why I don't let my cats step foot outside.


----------



## rainbow (Oct 24, 2003)

*Update*

Hi everybody,

I haven't had time to post anything this last 2 weeks as it's the start of a new term here (I teach English at a local university) and I have been very busy. Now that things are settling down a bit, I have a bit of time to let you know how Lucky (yes, that's his name!) is doing.

I'm glad to say that Lucky has fully recovered from his escapade with the oil. He has put on weight and his fur is now back to its usual beautiful sheen. Except for the two places he has had it bitten off in a fight with another cat, that is! Boys will be boys.

Interestingly, the episode has been the catalyst for a change in the domestic hierarchy. I always thought that his mate Silver would take over as Top Cat in the house one day and that day has come sooner than I expected. Although he is a couple of months younger, Silver is now bigger than Lucky, who is nearly a year old, and Silver now gets on top in their play-fights.

Thanks again to everybody for their interest and support. It's not always easy to get the information you need when you live in a foreign country (my Thai language skills still need work!) and this forum is a useful resource.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

rainbow, I so pleased to hear that Lucky was indeed lucky! The fights that made him lose his fur worry me, however. Cats are so susceptible to abscesses. I don't know what caused the fight between him and the other cat, but I would advise you to neuter him (if you haven't done so already) and keep him inside. I certainly wouldn't want to insult your intelligence, but if you haven't had previous problems because of fights, you might not know that. 

Toms usually fight over females or territory. Years ago, when I took my Tom to the vet for an abscess, he informed me that the average lifespan of an intact Tom is two years. They get into too many fights, and are more likely to wander in search of females, get lost, or get hit by cars. Although he had advised me of this previously, I had to pay hundreds of dollars and watch my cat suffer with an abscess that was so deep it almost touched his spinal cord. I finally had him neutered. My road has become very busy, so I'm also keeping my cats indoors. You know best what your situation is, but keeping your cats indoors prevents many health problems. I hope I don't sound "preachy," but these were my experiences. I hope it's helpful to you. 

I assume you are an ESL professor. That must be a rewarding and enjoyable position! I am turning a bit green with envy.


----------



## rainbow (Oct 24, 2003)

*Neutering etc*

I was going to have both my cats neutered, but when I mentioned it to people here I got some very negative feedback. Neutering is frowned upon in this neck of the woods; it's regarded as mutilation. When in Rome... 
(but if things get really out of hand I'll just go ahead and do it.)

The fights are with a cat that lives two doors down, that comes round here looking for trouble sometimes. I chase him off if I see him, and my cats run into the house if THEY see him. My cats don't go very far, especially Silver; they hang around the house most of the time as they like to be together (maybe they're just scared of this other one  ). When they do go out it's usually just into the garden - there's a tree that they like to climb (trying to catch birds) and various nooks and crannies to play hide and seek with each other. It would be difficult to keep them in anyway, as my maid would just turn a blind eye when I'm at work.

Speaking of my job, I do indeed find it very enjoyable and rewarding, but unfortunately not in a financial sense. :lol: Although my job title translates as "professor", I wouldn't qualify for an equivalent job elsewhere - educational standards are not that high in Thailand. This is compensated somewhat by the fact that although teachers are not well-paid, they are held in high esteem. In the Thai class system, only Buddhist monks and the Royal family are higher.

All in all, I love living here - the weather is sunny 90-95% of the time, the food is fabulous, the people are friendly and the students are great fun.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

When I used to teach it strained me out...but what a joy to see the little rascals coming from the other end of the hallway to greet me and give me hugs. I guess they were opening up the me because the age gap was relatively small - my oldest students 14 whilest I was 19 !


----------

